# Friend for a Russian Blue



## ktyvasilescu (May 30, 2020)

Hi, I have a 9 month old russian blue and I’m debating whether to get him a new friend. Do you know with which other breeds he’s most likely to get along?

My boy he is not your regular russian blue, he is very spoiled and attention seeking, always following us around the house and having a meow at us if we don’t give him attention so I’m worried he will be jealous ?


----------

